# Reel should I upgrade?



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I currently have a Diawa tierra 3000 I use for snapper and mullaway it's on a team Diawa saltwater series rod. Im not a 100% happy with the reel tho. I've not done a huge amount of work with it but it has done the job nicely every time. It has a little back play in the anti reverse and I've sent it back to have it fixed but after it first use it had the same problem. Im not unhappy with the reel but wonder if the caldia or the certate would be better although much more expensive.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

yes
if i questioned the current reel - i would upgrade
then again- i am pathetic ina tackle shop :?


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

You may not have to go as high as a Certate. Seen a few comments that owners of the current models preferred the previous one. Have a look at the SOL. I have 2 that are 5 years old and am still very happy with. Both have been dunked multiple time with no more than a rinse and bit of grease squirted in and are still going strong.
Caldia may also be worth a look.


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Love my Tierra 4000, and it's been hammered. Fishing 10kg braid for shallow water Sydney kings to a genuine metre is brutal stuff and it's never let me down. Drag has been lovely, even on the extreme settings asociated with big kings and shallow water. Tiny (and I mean tiny) bit of back play has never bothered me. 
I've also heard of some unhappiness with the latest Daiwa spin reels featuring that sealed magnetic oil system. That unhappiness has extended right up to Saltigas.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I use a 2000 Certate (the older blue one)for over 4 years now and its copped a hiding, been dunked more than a few times and it just keeps on going. The roller bearings give up early, but since I've put in a ceramic bearing it never needed changing. Good idea to replace the drag washers with Carbontex washer. Also I swapped the solid spool bearing with a ball bearing. Its had 3 services, the last one cost $90, cause they had to replace the non return bearing and a couple of the internal bearings and the body cap opposite the handle..........and its still as smooth and tight as the day I first used it. I also have a Tierra that I still havent used.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I also have a Tierra 3000 - pretty pleased with it. Washable, sealed (sort of) drag - Not sure you would do that much better. Got plenty of snapper on it - no mullies though ! I also have a couple of shimano reels including a 2500 FI stradic - which I really like and priced similar to the Tierra. As I said, not sure if you would do any better, but if I was choosing now, I think I'd go the Stradic over the Tierra.


----------



## Harden97 (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/prod ... escription this is a daiwa ballistic worth a look real nice reel


----------



## Harden97 (Feb 21, 2012)

Or a shimano Stradic ci4 is a nice reel not cheap but would be worth it


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Think I'll just stick with the tierra for now. Wife would kill me if I spent a few hundred on a new reel. Nice to dream tho. Thanks for your replies


----------

